# *NEW* $299 Cast Turbo Manifold for the 2.5L I5



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

Looking to build a custom turbo set up for your 2.5L motor? Our new cast manifold will be perfect for your needs. Found in our new EL series turbo kit, this cast turbo exhaust manifold is measured perfectly to get the best performance and flow that your car needs. The unit is identical to our welded units but cost 1/2 as much, giving you the affordable cost of $299 so you can have quality performance on a budget.  

This manifold is designed to install a T3 turbo onto your 2.5 Rabbit/Jetta/Golf/Beetle. Also, it includes flange for 38mm waste gate. 

**NOTE: NOT ALL TURBOS FIT THE SAME* 
We have taken the time to design our manifolds to use the turbo specified in our kits. Changing to a different turbo may alter fitting and may require modification for fitment. 

**CLICK PHOTOS FOR LINK**


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------



## RaBiT2.5T (Jun 29, 2011)

Group buy?


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

RaBiT2.5T said:


> Group buy?


 Group buys always fail here... It's already cheap as sin, may as well hunker down and just buy it.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

Pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

RedRumGTI said:


> Pm'd


 replied!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

No relief cuts needed? To eliminate chances of cracks?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> No relief cuts needed? To eliminate chances of cracks?


 Although not visible in the pictures, we blade cut the mounting flange between each of the cylinders.


----------



## killa rabbit (Aug 13, 2010)

real nice an at a hell of a price :thumbup:


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

Any chance of an equal length top mount t3 and decent valve cover combo. PM me I really want to bounce some build ideas off you. I'm looking to push the stg 2 hardware a little bit with a short runner intake manifold and some staged vp m1 run off an f/ic-6 universal.

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 27, 2010)

BlackRabbit2point5 said:


> Any chance of an equal length top mount t3 and decent valve cover combo. PM me I really want to bounce some build ideas off you. I'm looking to push the stg 2 hardware a little bit with a short runner intake manifold and some staged vp m1 run off an f/ic-6 universal.
> 
> Sent from my HTC Evo 4G Shift using Tapatalk


e-mail [email protected]


----------

